# Need bail spring & screw Mitchell 488



## install4you (Jun 17, 2019)

You really start to feel irrelevant when everyone you ask about parts for your reel starts with "Ohhh, that's a tough one."

It had been a long time since the reel had been used. The first time I opened the bail, it came off in my hand as parts skittered across the pier & through the cracks.

One of my Dad's favorite reels now needs bail spring & screw. This Mitchell 488 would love to go fishing again. If you have parts or an old reel to provide a transplant, please let me know. 

Thanks, Eddie


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Ebay....302N and 386 also use the same bail I am pretty sure....


----------

